# Erfahrung in D3



## bergione (23. August 2009)

Ich wollte mal wissen wie es mit der Ep in Diablo 3 aussieht. Bekommt man nur durchs töten Ep oder auch wenn man Quests abgibt? Würde ersteres in alter Diablomanier bevorzugen!

MfG Bergi


----------



## Raxon22 (24. August 2009)

Ich glaub durch beides sicher naja von D2 war es eher selten das man nach den abgeben einer quest EP bekommen hat vll hat sich das ja etz gändert


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (24. September 2009)

Irgendwie würd' ich Erlangung von EP durch's Metzeln mehr bevorzugen *g*. Wenn ich an die unzähligen Runs denke um gewisse Gegenstände zu ergattern und dann nach drölf Milliarden Runs noch immer nix droppte, so stimmte mich wenigstes das Lvl up hin und wieder glücklich *g*. Sollte es wie bei D2 aufgebaut sein, was die Quests betrifft, würde das nie und nimmer ausreichen um dann in den Endstufen-Bereich zu kommen. Was nicht heißt, dass es für erledigte Aufgaben keine Erfahrung geben muß, aber wirklich essnetiell fürs Lvln wäre das glaube ich nicht.

Stellt sich doch auch die Frage: Ich nehme Quest X an, und es gäbe die Möglichkeit einen direkten, geradlinigen Weg zum Questmob, NPC oder was auch immer zu bestreiten, ohne dass ich viel Metzeln muß und die Q dann abschließen kann, rentiert es sich von der Relation her? Also einfach rasch Quest abschließen und auf die EP von den Mobs weitestmöglich verzichten? Oder lieber metzeln?
Weitere Frage: Wird es Nebenquests geben? Also die nicht relevant für die Erledigung eines Aktes sind? Quests die vielleicht ein wenig tiefer in die Geschichte einblicken lassen und auch EP abgeben? Das wär' eine salomonische Lösung, oder? So können die, die mehr in die "Geschichte eingehen wollen", ihr Glück und die Metzler können sich dennoch anderwertig austoben. Beides ohne wirklichen EP Verlust.

Nur mal so ein kleiner Gedankengang... ist ja noch nix fix, ich weiß.


----------



## Bremgor (29. September 2009)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man wie bisher eine q einmal abgeben kann und dafür einen bestimmten exp Wert erhält?


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (29. September 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn man wie bisher eine q einmal abgeben kann und dafür einen bestimmten exp Wert erhält?




Wäre sicher nicht verkehrt, dann müsste die Menge der EP aber schon entsprechend dem Level sein (x% der Gesamtpunkte), ansonsten kann man es sich sparen. Stufenaufstiege wird man durchs Leveln ohnehin nicht kriegen, aber ein kleiner Schub wäre ganz nett. 

Andererseits denke ich, dass eine Belohnung für Quests in Form von EP eigentlich nicht zwingend notwendig wäre. Wie gesagt, Belohnung. Wenn es so wie in D2 in Akten aufgeteilt ist (was ich mal einfach annehme [/subjektivität]) dann werden die Quests sowieso zu machen sein.
Ist mir grad während des Tippens eingefallen: Schieß' ich mir grad ein Eigentor? Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob im 5. Akt der 4. Quest überhaupt gemacht werden muß? Glaube nicht oder? Wenn das so ist, dann wäre die Belohnung in Form von EP sicher was Feines, so würde man den ein oder Anderen vielleicht dazu bringen ALLE Quests zu machen.

LG
Ein in sich sehr widersprüchlicher Hraesh! Man möge mir verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich spekuliere drauf, dass es ähnlich wie in D2 sein wird, sprich, es gibt Quests, die sind aber nicht nötig um weiterzukommen (abgesehn von den Endquests der Akte jeweils) und andere Quests, die gewisse Boni auf Stats, Equipment, etc geben. XP gabs ja wenn ich mich recht erinnere nur und ausschliesslich für die Urahnen-Quest, dafür gabs da unheimlich viele davon. Aber naja...mal sehn.
Ahja in D2 gabs ja auch fast keine Quests, die man nicht einfach noch kurz im Vorbeigehn machen konnte.
Im Akt 1 konnte man die Gräfin stehen lassen, die hat man aber früher oder später meist nachgeholt.
Im Akt 2 gabs die Kanalisation, die man aber meistens doch gemacht hat.
Im Akt 3 gabs den Gidbin, den man aber meistens doch gemacht hat.
Im Akt 4 gabs den Hammer, den man aber meistens doch gemacht hat.
Im Akt 5 gabs die Barbaren.

Im Grossen und Ganzen hat man meist eh alle Quests gemacht, da sie entweder auf dem Weg lagen oder die Belohnungen einfach super waren (+Resi, +Life, +Stats)


----------



## Zeqter (2. Oktober 2009)

bergione schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen wie es mit der Ep in Diablo 3 aussieht. Bekommt man nur durchs töten Ep oder auch wenn man Quests abgibt? Würde ersteres in alter Diablomanier bevorzugen!
> 
> MfG Bergi



In Diablo 3 wird man belohnt durch das Töten von Monster mit EP. Außerdem bekommt man ein Bonus an EP wenn man sehr viele Monster aufeinmal oder schnell hintereinander tötet. D.h. man kann auch jetzt BESSER grinden als bei Diablo 2 was imo wirklich sehr praktisch ist. Diablo 3 wird nach den Programmieren auch viele Sidesquests haben, welche Gegenstände und auch ERFAHRUNG bringen, so wie angeblich(noch nichts bestätigtest) die HQ - Linie. Das heißt wenn du jetzt einen Mann vor den Dämonen in der Wüste rettest, kann es passieren, dass du dadurch eine Quest abschließt und EP sowie Gegenstände erhälst. Diese Random Quest werden nicht immer da sein oder am gleichen Ort sein - Blizzard möchte eben auch das man mal in alle Gebiete geht und diese erkundet. Außerdem gibt es auch mehrere Dungeons in denen man auch Quest findest oder wie in der Blizzcon Demo auf Zeit das Dungeon abschließt um einen Bonus zu erhalten: Vorstellbar, dass eben das Grab einstürzt und man bis zum anderen Ausgang rennen muss innerhalb von fünf Minuten - wie das genau war weiß ich nicht - wurde nichts erläutert in den Spielberichten. Ich denke, dass solche Systeme noch in der Ausfertigung sind und nur getestet werden wie alles in Diablo 3.

Achso die Quelle wäre indiablo3 nur dazu, da waren die Spielberichte des Wizards vom letzten Jahr wo er eine Sidequest abgelegt hat und EP bekommen hat und die jetztigen Spielberichte vom Monk usw. mit dem Dungeon.


----------

